# American Horror



## Thursday (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not sure this show is going to last. It seems it's been done before-family with marriage problems moves into Amityville-like house complete with housekeeper (as opposed to groundskeeper). There is a mysterious guy that used to live there warning the husband to move out. Anyone else?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 12, 2011)

IDK, it has some promise, slick sets, good cam tricks, enough freak to keep some newer peeps hooked. 
That being said sex with ghosts and possible impregnation by said ghost was a bit too far out for me. I'll pass.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 20, 2011)

Was the person in the rubber suit a ghost? I wasn't sure if it was really her husband, a ghost or maybe a neighbor guy we don't know about yet.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 20, 2011)

Thursday, 
I have no idea... The whole thing was to far fetched for me to try and figure it out. I'll stick with re-runs of MASH.


----------



## Gryffin (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw the first 2 episodes but missed the one last night. It is so bizarre. I don't think it's a good show but I am curious about where it is going. I think it's cheesy and not really presenting anything new. Somehow it has a pretty good cast though.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 20, 2011)

Gryffin said:


> I don't think it's a good show but I am curious about where it is going.



That's how I feel about it, too.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Nov 1, 2011)

Thursday said:


> Was the person in the rubber suit a ghost? I wasn't sure if it was really her husband, a ghost or maybe a neighbor guy we don't know about yet.



That creepy bastard is the kid that the husband is trying to treat. He is the one who kidnapped the doctor's (the builder and original owner of the house) baby. I'm guessing he got the wife pregnant to get his own kid, hence why he kidnapped the baby when he was alive.


All of that aside, I find this show interestingly disturbing, especially the whole bit about the wife having sex with the ghost that she thought was her husband... leading up to the hospital scene where the sonogram makes the nurse faint. I'm betting it's a demon-child. Anyways, I watched a mini-marathon of the current episodes last night... I think I'm hooked due to how intricate this really is. I don't want to keep watching because I dislike horror in general (mostly because it will mess my head up for months), but I really like the series.


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any theories on who the black latex suit guy is?  I'd say he is the creepiest ghost so far.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Nov 2, 2011)

CharlieDay said:


> Does anyone have any theories on who the black latex suit guy is?  I'd say he is the creepiest ghost so far.



As I said above, he's the boy that's in love with the daughter, and the patient the husband is seeing. He's a ghost lol


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 3, 2011)

That is what I was thinking as well, but I'm not so sure anymore because he seems a little too small to fit in that suit.  Now I'm starting to think he is another ghost entirely that they have yet to explain, but who knows, maybe it is the boy!


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

I watched the first episode.  Not my thing.  And I am a horror fan.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 16, 2011)

OK I gave it another chance... Man this show is _twisted _I am not sure if I like it still but at least they are not showing people knocking boots anymore. 

I will continue to watch this season if it gets better I might come back next season. If not I will not bother to tune in. 
As for latex suit dude, I think that it is yet another ghosty we have yet to meet the boy "Tate" is not tall enough to fill that suit out. Perhaps one of the gay men? or maybe the husband who was doing the abortions on a folding table in his basement?


According to the nurse ( they met up in a church) The baby had "hooves" So I'm thinking demon child. Not all that original but will see.


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, I have a theory.  Last night me and my girlfriend were watching the latest episode of AHS and the preview shows the rubber man removing his mask.  We paused and slowly rewinded and noticed that the rubber man had blonde hair.  It only showed the top of his head for a split second but it was blonde.  

We think that the mysterious rubber man may be Tate.  This would be an unexpected turn, and very twisted considering rubber man knocked up the mom and tate is currently dating the daughter.  I know it sounds ridiculous at first, but give it some thought, it just might be Tate!  Plus it already showed Tate wearing the suit in an earlier episode, and he is about the right size.  Also, Tate died and became a ghost before the gay guys moved into the house and as we all know rubber man killed one of the gay couple.  Any thoughts?


----------



## DrakO (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the black latex suit guy is the man who warned the husband about the house. Or (more probably!) a ninja who came from the past.

And what about the fascination with fire that the men who live in that house have? So far the husband and the other man who warned him have some issues with that element.


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 29, 2011)

> We think that the mysterious rubber man may be Tate. This would be an unexpected turn, and very twisted considering rubber man knocked up the mom and tate is currently dating the daughter. I know it sounds ridiculous at first, but give it some thought, it just might be Tate! Plus it already showed Tate wearing the suit in an earlier episode, and he is about the right size. Also, Tate died and became a ghost before the gay guys moved into the house and as we all know rubber man killed one of the gay couple.



I called it!!!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 20, 2011)

I hear the house that they used for filming is up for sale... Wonder if they will even bother to try and continue at this point. 
The season ender stunk. 

I'm looking forward to the return of In Plain Sight and Royal Pains once again this winter


----------

